# Need a Deck-Hand?



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

I am 18 years old and looking for a deck hand job. I have been fishing for a long time and need a job while I'm going to school at PSC. I am available to work any day at any time. If you're interested give me a call at 850-516-5477. Thanks, Adam.


----------

